# Directv on Demand



## Art1 (May 16, 2007)

I am trying to determine what is needed to instal this feature on my HR20-700 dvrs. After hours of discussion with D*TV to no avail, I still am lost. I have broadband wireless internet and want to know how I go about getting the wireless adapters and info to install this. I have contacted Best Buy, Ultimate Electronics, Radio Shack, etc without success. HELP!


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

In short:

First off, you need the right version of the software. 0x1B4 or later.
Your account needs to be activated at the DirecTV end to see the Ondemand in your Menu ( You may need to the INEEDMYVOD you should find talked about in other posts)
Then you need to be connected to the Internet


----------



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

You need a wireless ethernet bridge. Anything that works with the Xbox or PS2 should be fine. I use a D-Link gaming adapter. Follow the instructions to hook it up to your computer to configure for your network, unplug and hook up to the ethernet port on the HR20 and Voila, you should see a screen come up on connecting to the internet.

The HR20 does not support USB adapters or configuration of any adapter.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Art1 said:


> I am trying to determine what is needed to instal this feature on my HR20-700 dvrs. *After hours of discussion with D*TV to no avail, I still am lost.* I have broadband wireless internet and want to know how I go about getting the wireless adapters and info to install this. I have contacted Best Buy, Ultimate Electronics, Radio Shack, etc without success. HELP!


This is a CE release! Please read the rules regarding a CE release - *DON'T EVER CALL D* FOR SUPPORT FOR A CE ENABLED FEATURE!!!*

Please read the rules! - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90847


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

krock918316 said:


> This is a CE release! Please read the rules regarding a CE release - *DON'T EVER CALL D* FOR SUPPORT!!!*
> 
> Please read the rules! - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90847


Umm, I thought that the DOD went national with the latest release?


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

jimb726 said:


> Umm, I thought that the DOD went national with the latest release?


It did.

I got the update today and did not do a CE.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

krock918316 said:


> This is a CE release! Please read the rules regarding a CE release - *DON'T EVER CALL D* FOR SUPPORT FOR A CE ENABLED FEATURE!!!*
> 
> Please read the rules! - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90847


DoD itself is no longer exclusive to the CE process.

It is in the HR20-700 national release.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

Whoops already been said by last three posts above. Please give information about your setup. Wired, wireless, switches, routers, hubs, DHCP, etc.

Dam you Earl, you're too fast. I was just posting a reply directing him to this forum and you already moved it. I'm on to your secret identity....


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Ooops.....I'm going to go hide in the corner for a while :blush: 

I did not realize that the HR20-700 had gone national. I apologize to the OP. :blush:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

1) Press MENU - Should see "On Demand" even if the service is not enabled.
a. No need to type IWANTMYVOD, this is for CEers only and should be kept in the CE area
b. Run the system test to see if Internet shows up. If it fails, you need to identify why and correct it.​2) Make sure that you are using ALL CHANNELS, or that you have updated your CHANNEL FILTER
3) It can take a few hours for the channels to populate.


----------



## jlchasejr (Oct 18, 2006)

Is the Intel Viiv Technology only required for Media Share or do you need it for DoD? My PC has AMD chip and not Intel.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 1) Press MENU - Should see "On Demand" even if the service is not enabled.
> a. No need to type IWANTMYVOD, this is for CEers only and should be kept in the CE area
> b. Run the system test to see if Internet shows up. If it fails, you need to identify why and correct it.​2) Make sure that you are using ALL CHANNELS, or that you have updated your CHANNEL FILTER
> 3) It can take a few hours for the channels to populate.


Do they have any update for the users that are not getting VOD activated?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

krock918316 said:


> Ooops.....I'm going to go hide in the corner for a while :blush:
> 
> I did not realize that the HR20-700 had gone national. I apologize to the OP. :blush:


You had the best of intentions. We'll let it slip this time


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

krock918316 said:


> Do they have any update for the users that are not getting VOD activated?


No


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jlchasejr said:


> Is the Intel Viiv Technology only required for Media Share or do you need it for DoD? My PC has AMD chip and not Intel.


You don't even need it for the Media Share.... see the other forums for more details on other media servers you can use.

And that "ViiV" aspect, plays no part in the DoD function


----------



## jlchasejr (Oct 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You don't even need it for the Media Share.... see the other forums for more details on other media servers you can use.
> 
> And that "ViiV" aspect, plays no part in the DoD function


Thanks Earl!


----------



## cashoe (Apr 27, 2007)

jlchasejr said:


> Is the Intel Viiv Technology only required for Media Share or do you need it for DoD? My PC has AMD chip and not Intel.


It is not required for DoD, all that is required is a broadband internet connection hooked up to your HR-20.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No


Bummer. Thought I'd ask anyways. Thanks!


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> You had the best of intentions. We'll let it slip this time


This is what I get for jumping into a thread from the main page. I did not even know that a separate forum had been set up in the programming section. Thanks for Earl for his call to help in the "other" forum.


----------



## KAK (Aug 14, 2007)

If your HR20 is not currently networked or hooked up to the internet, will you still have the DoD in your menu? I am not showing this in my menu and I have no channel 1000. I received the update this morning and I'm curious as to if I have a problem before I go and buy the Linksys wet54g. Thanks.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

KAK said:


> If your HR20 is not currently networked or hooked up to the internet, will you still have the DoD in your menu? I am not showing this in my menu and I have no channel 1000. I received the update this morning and I'm curious as to if I have a problem before I go and buy the Linksys wet54g. Thanks.


Yes it should be in the menu, even if it's not networked - you just can't select "On Demand" from the menu (you'll press it, but nothing will happen). Channel 1000 will not work either if you are not networked.

If you have an HR20-700, you should be able to press MENU, and the second or third item will say "On Demand".


----------



## KAK (Aug 14, 2007)

krock918316 said:


> Yes it should be in the menu, even if it's not networked - you just can't select "On Demand" from the menu (you'll press it, but nothing will happen). Channel 1000 will not work either if you are not networked.
> 
> If you have an HR20-700, you should be able to press MENU, and the second or third item will say "On Demand".


I have 2 HR20-700's and neither menu is showing the DoD option. I have restarted both DVR's twice and nothing is showing up. I also have "All Channels" selected for both guides and when trying to access Channel 1000, it states that the channel is not available. Any suggestions?


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I have a question. I had and was using On Demand with a CE release until last weekend. I had to roll both DVR's back to the NR, for reasons noted in a couple of posts I placed in the appropriate issues thread. This morning the software was updated to the NR with On Demand, it shows on the quick menu. And as I mentioned I had been using On Demand until rolling back. Now if I try to add something to the queue it tells me I must contact Directv to subscribe to add the premium channels to my package. 

I am subscribed to the Premier Package with HD access and was getting On Demand just fine before. What has changed? My network is still hardwired via ethernet and all On Demand channels are added to my favorites list as before. Ran system test network checks out fine. What am I missing?

***PS. Just noticed I can get some On Demand, I tested the Comedy Central channel and was able to download just fine, but when I try channel 1231 Food Network (via channel 1000) if I try the 30mm Halloween or some such on channel 1231 I get the would you like to add this Premium channel, although I get Food Network and have right along.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I have 2 HR20's, one networked the other is not as yet. Last night both received the new software and the networked machine was ready to go when I awoke this morning. The unit not networked does not even show "on demand" in the menu. I would assume the HR20 need to access the internet to be activated on D*'s end. Also in the guide, between 245 and 246 there is a colorful DOD banner noting Beta.


----------



## KAK (Aug 14, 2007)

davring said:


> I have 2 HR20's, one networked the other is not as yet. Last night both received the new software and the networked machine was ready to go when I awoke this morning. The unit not networked does not even show "on demand" in the menu. I would assume the HR20 need to access the internet to be activated on D*'s end.


Thanks for the reply Dave. That makes sense.


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

Art1 said:


> I am trying to determine what is needed to instal this feature on my HR20-700 dvrs. After hours of discussion with D*TV to no avail, I still am lost. I have broadband wireless internet and want to know how I go about getting the wireless adapters and info to install this. I have contacted Best Buy, Ultimate Electronics, Radio Shack, etc without success. HELP!


If you have the latest National Release, 1B4 (which formally rolled out today on the 700s), then you are ready to go. You should be able to see On Demand in the Menu as well as the VOD channels in the 1000 series. If not, it takes 2-3 days for DIRECTV to activate that for you. It takes up to another day for the 3000+ titles to populate. Your account is supposed to indicate HR20 New Service, but mine is working and I don't see that in my account.

After 3 days if you still have an issue with DOD and you can't figure it out with all the help on this forum, call DIRECTV. They will refer you to their High Speed Wireless Internet group if they think you have an equipment issue. If you need help with networking (Try This First), they will refer you to Geek Squad.


----------



## MIMOTech (Sep 11, 2006)

Is media sharing part of the current release or is it still at the CE level?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

MIMOTech said:


> Is media sharing part of the current release or is it still at the CE level?


Media Sharing has been part of the system for nearly a year now.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 1) Press MENU - Should see "On Demand" even if the service is not enabled.
> a. No need to type IWANTMYVOD, this is for CEers only and should be kept in the CE area​




Is this true even if no network is connected or only if you have network connected?​


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gcisko said:


> Is this true even if no network is connected or only if you have network connected?


You need to have the network connected....
And that connection needs to see the internet


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You need to have the network connected....
> And that connection needs to see the internet


OK thanks. After my dish was knocked out of whack I lost last weeks Stargate Atlantis. I also recently got a PS3 and wireless to put it on the network. So that is why I had been asking questions about this. I am getting ready to do the wireless bridge thing for DoD.

Thanks!


----------

